# Very sad news :(



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a quick post to let you all know the sad news.

Dory (the little brain damaged kitten who I got from my friend) had a severe seizure today and was rushed to the vets.

It was discovered that he was hypo-glycemic.

The vet thinks that he has a defect with his liver as he is so small and very lifeless.

She has advised us to put him to sleep as there is nothing that can be done.

We are all devastated and have not stopped crying, it seems so cruel for this to happen to such a young kitten, he is only just 9 weeks old.

The appointment has been made for tomorrow and in the meantime he was given a glucose injection.

The problem is for some reason he is just not getting glucose from his food even though he eats well.

Please if anyone knows of any other explanation for this that the vet may not of thought of, or anyway of keeping his glucose levels up let me know asap!!

I do not want to give up on him and I am sure there is something that can be done to save him.

I cannot bring myself to give consent until every possibility has been exhausted.

Money is no issue we will pay for whatever treatment he needs so if anyone can advise please do !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this :crying: must be heart breaking! I hope some one can give you some adivce..but im sorry i cant!  let us know please..and the best of luck


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

what a shame hun .....atleast hes not sufering now  you did the right thing ...


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

We havn't done it yet he is booked in for tomorrow, we wanted time to say goodbye to him first.

I am desperate for some other option.

I ahve just read that low blood sugar can be something as simple of a worm infestation, I don't think he has worms but have just wormed him incase that's all it is.

He is so drowsy at the minute he keeps falling over and he only had the glucose injection 2 hours ago.

I just can't give up on him.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

kelseye said:


> what a shame hun .....atleast hes not sufering now  you did the right thing ...


He hasn't been put down, OP is looking for other options to help him...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> We havn't done it yet he is booked in for tomorrow, we wanted time to say goodbye to him first.
> 
> I am desperate for some other option.
> 
> ...


As with a diabetic, is there no way of given him regularl doses of glucose?

Have you also searched online and sought the opinion of a second vet?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> We havn't done it yet he is booked in for tomorrow, we wanted time to say goodbye to him first.


That is so lovely but so sad. At least his last day will be full of love, and you have the chance to remember him happy. Never easy, always hard, but love wins out in the end.

((((hugs))))


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would get fluids into him, dehydration kills kittens very fast, I would also get him on an antibiotic if possible. I would also take him to another vet, to get a second opinion, before he goes downhill even more.

The brain problem he has could have caused the seizure, or a high spike of temperature.

Often after epileptic seizures, they can go very drowsy and exhausted.

Did the vet do blood tests re the glucose or is it just a guess.

"Juvenile hypoglycemia is common in kittens because they have not fully developed the ability to regulate their blood glucose concentration and have a high requirement for glucose. Stress, cold, malnutrition, and intestinal parasites are problems that may precipitate a bout of juvenile hypoglycemia."
See
Hypoglycemia in Cats

I wouldn't give up on him yet.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Poor little soul, he has had so much to contend with in his very short life. Maybe the damage done to him in the accident was greater than expected, what a careless idiot that visitor was :cursing: I just went to read your other thread and I see you have to syringe him still and he has no appetite for himself so maybe he does have some kind of internal organ damage, other than the brain damage. Vets are a bit quick to give up on small kittens, but I hope you can find an answer. I hope it is something that can heal in time given extra support.

If money is no object, have you asked for him to be referred to a specialist centre? Not sure where you live but theres the RVC near Potters Bar and the Animal Health Trust in Newmarket.

I think it is amazing that Dory has got this far, he is obviously a little fighter.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What heart breaking news 
I'm so sorry to read about this poor baby.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with Lauren you must get fluids into him and I'd have tests done, for me PTS would be absolutely the last option. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope another vet can come up with something. Poor little boy.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Im so sorry also.
I hope there is some way to help the little guy.

I feel gutted for you after just losing my kitten tonight and reading this.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O I am sorry.

Liz


----------



## nurseberyl (Jul 27, 2009)

Im so sorry, Ive been following your threads and he is such a cutie. I hope something can be done


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I really hope that a miracle happens here. Sending positive thoughts, to the little one, your way.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> As with a diabetic, is there no way of given him regularl doses of glucose?
> 
> Have you also searched online and sought the opinion of a second vet?


I am not finding no luck online.

The vet originally did suggest giving him regular doses of glucose but his blood sugar was low again just 30 mins after the glucose injection so we would have to be giving it him constantly and that just isn't possible.

I am going to call another vet in the morning although the vet he saw has been treating my animals for 20 years and is wonderful, I just can't believe that there is nothing we can do.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I would get fluids into him, dehydration kills kittens very fast, I would also get him on an antibiotic if possible. I would also take him to another vet, to get a second opinion, before he goes downhill even more.
> 
> The brain problem he has could have caused the seizure, or a high spike of temperature.
> 
> ...


The vet did a urine test to confirm that his blood sugar was low.

Thank you for the link, I have had a read but it dosn't offer much help as the suggestions it gives have been tried with no success 

He is sat here now with not a clue in the world what his fate holds.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Poor little soul, he has had so much to contend with in his very short life. Maybe the damage done to him in the accident was greater than expected, what a careless idiot that visitor was :cursing: I just went to read your other thread and I see you have to syringe him still and he has no appetite for himself so maybe he does have some kind of internal organ damage, other than the brain damage. Vets are a bit quick to give up on small kittens, but I hope you can find an answer. I hope it is something that can heal in time given extra support.
> 
> If money is no object, have you asked for him to be referred to a specialist centre? Not sure where you live but theres the RVC near Potters Bar and the Animal Health Trust in Newmarket.
> 
> I think it is amazing that Dory has got this far, he is obviously a little fighter.


Yes we are still syringe feeding him and at the moment adding powdered glucose to his food also, although it seems to be doing very little good as he has not woke up all night.

The vet I saw is actually a specialist and has no hope to offer.

They said if we insist they can send him for an x-ray and ultersound to see the extent of the damage to his liver but if it is as they suspect we will have spent a lot of money proving that there is nothing they can do for him


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for your kind messages everyone.

I haven decided that I am going to cancel the planned euthanasia tomorrow and research over the weekend what can be done.

I cant bring myself to do it.

I just hope I am doing the right thing and not making him suffer for longer.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> The vet did a urine test to confirm that his blood sugar was low.


There should be no or very little glucose in the urine of an normal animal, urine is not a great indicator of the blood glucose levels.



> The inaccuracies of urine testing will be exaggerated in animals that urinate infrequently. This tends to be a problem with cats. The greater the amount of time between urination, the more averaged the urine glucose will be. That batch of urine was processed by the kidneys and collected in the bladder over a longer period of time.


Pets with Diabetes: Urine Glucose Testing

I would still like a second opinion, maybe different practise as any vet at that one will probably agree with the older one whereas someone new may be thinking slightly differently?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I just hope I am doing the right thing and not making him suffer for longer.


I'm a firm believer in giving them every chance rather than quickly agreeing to euthenasia.

I think you're doing the right thing, you'll probably know if it gets to the stage where he's suffering too much.

I'm sending positive vibes out to cute little Dory and am hoping he can beat the odds.

It's probably worth joining this Yahoo group as there's lots of useful information Feline-Assisted-Feeding : Feline-Assisted-Feeding


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> There should be no or very little glucose in the urine of an normal animal, urine is not a great indicator of the blood glucose levels.
> 
> Pets with Diabetes: Urine Glucose Testing
> 
> I would still like a second opinion, maybe different practise as any vet at that one will probably agree with the older one whereas someone new may be thinking slightly differently?


I didn't know that!!

Why did they test his urine if it is so un-reliable??

When he goes back today I will be insisting on a blood test.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

A quick update for you all.

Dory had a really bad night and slipped in and out of consioness.

At one point we thought we were going to lose him but he pulled through.

I have not slept a wink and have been syringe feeding him powdered glucose and water every hour, he is still very de-hydrated which I cannot understand.

He seems un-able to keep himself warm as he was stone cold last night so I have him tucked up to my chest which seems to help.

He has stopped going to the 'toilet' by himself so we have started to do that also.

He is slipping away in front of us and there is nothing we can do to stop it.

I have got him booked into another vet so they can give their opinion but I am starting to agree with them seeing how bad he has become.

It seems hard to believe that this has come on so quickly, although they suspect it was present his whole life.

The vet we saw yesterday wanted to PTS there and then but I couldn't do it, she feels we were cruel for keeping him alive and that if we had not hand fed him for the last few weeks he would have gone then.

I wonder if we should have ever began this?

I will update you all again when we see the vet today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww hun i have just read this thread, this is so heartbreaking for you i cant believe it. 

If the vet says she is suffering hun or in pain i would pts as much as it will break your heart forever, you know you would not want her to suffer anymore. 

I hope you can get in touch with another vet and get a second opinion so you know that you have done everything in your power. 

I am sending you a big hug and am here anytime if you need someone to talk too xxxxx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> she feels we were cruel for keeping him alive and that if we had not hand fed him for the last few weeks he would have gone then.


That is soooo annoying! :cursing: I think vets in this country just want to take the easy option because they don't have the knowledge to diagnose anything that isn't bog standard!

You've done nothing wrong, all you've done is try to give your baby a chance at life. If you feel the time is right that will not be wrong either, all we can do is try our best for our babies. 

I'm struggling with making a decision on a year old boy who is now refusing to eat anything but I can't let him go until I've tried absolutely everything. I feel awful when I'm forcing food down him but I'm only doing it because I love him! The vet cannot diagnose his problems either despite numerous blood tests!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What a horrid situation for you and your boy! My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> That is soooo annoying! :cursing: I think vets in this country just want to take the easy option because they don't have the knowledge to diagnose anything that isn't bog standard!


I agree, most don't have to think, as may pet owners are quite happy too, as it is the easiest option as regards cost and many don't want to spend time and effort looking after a sick pet. it is for many, a relief when the vet says PTS.



Elmstar said:


> I'm struggling with making a decision on a year old boy who is now refusing to eat anything but I can't let him go until I've tried absolutely everything. I feel awful when I'm forcing food down him but I'm only doing it because I love him! The vet cannot diagnose his problems either despite numerous blood tests!


Good luck, was he suddenly sick or has he been always sickly?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Good luck, was he suddenly sick or has he been always sickly?


He was sick as a baby and almost died but has been fine since up until around 4 weeks ago when we noticed he wasn't himself (lethargic), he then started losing weight and it's got worse from there.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Have any of the tests come back positive?
You have probably seen these already but if not
See
Lethargy in Cats
and
Anorexia in Cats
and
Ways to encourage anorexic cats to eat

HTH


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thinking of you, what time is the vet's? 

Hope all went your way if you have already been.

x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your support and advice.

It is really nice to have people who know how attached you can get to pets rather than people who think your being stupid for getting upset.

Dory passed away 30 minutes ago.

After going downhill all day he suffered another seizure, we rushed him to the vets but by the time we got there he was gone.

The vet says he was not in pain which makes us feel a lot better and the fact that he went by himself takes the decission away from us.

RIP Dory and thank you for making us so happy in youe short life xxxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

So very sorry to hear Dory didn't make it. Thinking of you at this sad time. 

R I P Little one.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sad to hear that but you did your best, you gave him a chance.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Poor Dory. I wish him a safe and speedy trip over the bridge. At least you gave him every chance possible and he ended up with someone who loved him and wanted ony the best for him. Its very very sad ((((((hugs))))))

Its tragic such a lovely little life cut short just because someone couldn't be bothered to watch were they were putting their feet.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this

R I P Dory. xxx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry 

At least you did your best for him.

RIP little Dory.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Have any of the tests come back positive?


Thanks Lauren, I don't want to hijack this thread so will start a new one soon when I feel up to it.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Really sorry to read the bad news about Dory. It's an awful pity things didn't work out better for you all.  xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I echo what the others say, so sorry for your loss, poor Dory. At least he was at home.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

You can take some comfort that in his short time here you loved him and gave him a happy home.

RIP baby Dory.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Dory. Sleep well little one.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am sorry. You did your very best for him.

Liz


----------



## Eunice (Nov 2, 2007)

So very sorry
RIP Dory


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

So very very sad.. 

Sorry for your loss...hope you can take some comfort in the fact that in Dory's short little life he knew nothing but love. You were a great mum to him and did your very best.

RIP little Dory xx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

RIP baby cat

Thank goodness he found someone like you to help him through his last days. Sleep well Dory


----------



## LisaLisa (Jun 26, 2009)

poor little baby. thinking of you at this awful time, *hugs*


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh I am so so so sad to hear this. Please rest assured you did everything to make Dorys short life a happy time. Thinking of you hun x life can be so cruel x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you kind messages, it's great to have people who understand.

My friends think i'm mad because I burst into tears every time I find one of his toys or someone mentions him.

One of them even dared to utter 'it was just a cat' well believe me they got the biggest load of abuse ever to leave my mouth !

He may have been 'just a cat' but he was special to us and we loved him very much.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss,
RIP Little Dory xxx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> One of them even dared to utter 'it was just a cat' well believe me they got the biggest load of abuse ever to leave my mouth !
> 
> He may have been 'just a cat' but he was special to us and we loved him very much.


Rest assured, he wasn't 'just a cat' he was a special being who touched everyone he came into contact with, just like my Foxy who passed over the weekend.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about Foxy too, Elmstar.
RIP Dory and Foxy


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

:sad:Very sad news,I'm going home to cuddle Candy and be gratefull.


----------

